

Tutorial FTP: It's Easy as 1-2-3 - entrepreneur
http://essentialkeystrokes.com/tutorial-ftp-its-easy-as-1-2-3/

======
almost
A tutorial on using an FTP client? On "Hacker News"? Something is very wrong
here...

